
Ask HN: API to generate interesting mp4 from jpg, PNG, SVG and video source - jimzellmer
Looking before building.
I seek an api to send media (perhaps with animation, text, compression and transition rules) and receive a complete mp4. The smarter the better. TIA
======
kohanz
I looked into something similar some time ago and came across a few options.
The ones I remember:

[https://impossiblesoftware.com/](https://impossiblesoftware.com/)

[https://developers.magisto.com/](https://developers.magisto.com/) (not
exactly what you're looking for, and very expensive, when I inquired)

Anyway, I ended up rolling my own solution (not an API, but for internal use
only).

------
thedangler
Hey, I build something very similar to this at a old job. I called it a
presentation builder. You could add images, videos, text, etc and it would
spit out a mp4 video. It didn't have any transition rules though.

This was in 2013 I'm sure I have the code somewhere.

------
darrenwestall
If you build this, please get in touch. I’d be a customer.

